# Storage box for my Toyota Tacoma truck bed



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

The secret to happiness is lots of storage space!

Last May, my brother in law and I made a storage box for the back of my truck. I have not been able to figure how to post pictures here. I hope that I can show the photos with this link to my Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5156&id=100000715074199&l=abfb4887d4

I am VERY pleased with the results. Tons of storage, the whole length of the truck bed. The very clever solution to drawer sliders, is that we made the whole base of the box (and the dividers) out of "puck board". There are no moving parts to break or jam. The whole thing can be removed in five pieces, if necessary.

Please let me know if the link doesn't work...and maybe someone can help me upload the images? 

Cheers, 

Mary Shillabeer
Calgary, Alberta, Canada
Home of:
"Spy" CH Justmoor Get Smart WC JH CD AGN-S AGNJ-S; GRCC VCI
"Keener" Zaniri Goldngun Keen4Anything* pending CKC approval
Forever in my heart:
"Gusto!" Goldngun A Bird In The Hand WCI JH 27/04/2008 ~ 23/12/2009
"Boon" MHR BISS CH OTCHX GMH Justmoor Boodacious WCX AGNS; GRCC VCX VHOF; Am CDX CGC; Am Can BVISS; PALS Therapy Dog 25/09/1997 ~ 09/02/2008


----------



## muddin (Feb 14, 2010)

the link works. looks good to


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

Are the handles cut out to be dog bones? Now that is attention to detail. 
I agree you can never have enough storage. Very nicely done.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Mary! Very nice. No chance of getting to the field and finding out you forgot something with a set up like that. 



brent mccoy said:


> Are the handles cut out to be dog bones? Now that is attention to detail.
> I agree you can never have enough storage. Very nicely done.


----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice set up!! I may have to build something like that when I get my truck. 

How do you like your Toyota?


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice... I need to get on the stick and make something like that!


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, the cut outs are in the shape of dog bones. The shape of "Vitabones" to be exact! My b-i-l said we would not use handles, as he priced them out and they were too expenses...$4.00 each! ;-) Plus one less thing to loosen or break. 

Jean - I still manage to forget _something!_

At Hunt Tests, when guys see this, they mention how the right hand drawer could have a lock on it and be used for guns.

Cheers,
Mary


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

I been looking at Toyota trucks all weekend.
I cant decide between the Ridgeline, Tacoma, F1-150 or the Avalanche.

Had a 4runner with 178,000 and it was still going strong, I put it through hell and back twice.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mary, your set up looks great...the only time my truck/suburban looks that neat is at the start of a trip..at the end its even hard to find the dog let alone the equipment


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

I am very happy with my Toyota. Biggest complaint is that the paint chips easily. Could just be the red colour that has that issue?

BonMallari...I know the look you are referring to. ;-) Sometimes the back of the vehicle can look like a *goat exploded!* 

The other feature of my set up that makes life much easier, is the _vented wind doors _on both sides, and the shape of the "Viewliner" canopy. 

Does anyone have a solution for the locks on the canopy that freeze or seize up? I have to have one replaced. Unfortunately, I live in the city, so I have to lock and unlock my canopy. De-icer is a necessity, but now one of the locks has seized due to dirt/salt. There are plastic covers, but that is not helpful in the cold.

Mary


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Mary Shillabeer said:


> I am very happy with my Toyota. Biggest complaint is that the paint chips easily. Could just be the red colour that has that issue?
> 
> BonMallari...I know the look you are referring to. ;-) Sometimes the back of the vehicle can look like a *goat exploded!*
> 
> ...


Just about every truck I looked at with a cap had some kind of issue with the handles, and the rubber seal on the corners is another thing with caps.

All the trucks I drove with a cap also made more noise on bumpy roads. 

I guess thats expected but when your buying a tuck it's not a comforting sound.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the after market caps like A.R.E. and Leer are far superior to the OEM ones you might find at a dealership..they slap the cheapest ones they can find and match up the paint so it looks like its OEM


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

The last truck I drove was a f150 with a leer cap and it sounded like it was bouncing around. 

When I asked about it they opened the back and their was only 4 aluminum brackets holding it on. He said they should have 6?


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

This is the box I just built for my truck. The slots on the right are for my GU SOG launchers. It works good and saved me alot of money.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Very nice. One suggestion......load your holding blinds with the pointed ends in first. I saw a dog get a nasty cut when he jumped into the back of his owner's truck and stabbed by the holding blind stakes. An ounce of prevention..........


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the suggestion Vicki! I would not have thought have that. The stakes are usually tucked further back. But putting them in the way they are, they are definitely an "accident waiting to happen"! 

Mary


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

How do you get it to slide out? Are you using wheels? After seeing these designs, I am thinking about re-doing my drawer. I love the shelf idea for the wingers.

Carol


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

The whole bottom is a sheet of "puck board", the stuff used along the ice, on ice arenas. _How appropriate as Canada is playing the US at the Olympics! Go CANADA!_ It is also referred to as "arena board" I goggled, and could not find a supplier in the US, but it is available at Home Depot here, so you might start there? It comes in 1/8" and 1/4". We used the 1/4". 

We were going to make puck board "sliders" on the bottom of the drawers, but saved 1/2", by using the whole sheet. The drawers slide out very easily. The other benefit, is if water gets into the box of the truck, there is no warping of the puck board. 

Cheers,
Mary


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got done building this for a snow goose trip next week. We didn't want the cab room taken up by the six guns and ammo. So I came up with this. 6 guns and 3 cases of ammo. You need to be a grizzly with a chop saw to get into it.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

I asked the folks in Home Depot for puck board, and they looked at me like I was nuts! Any suggestions?


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I've posted this before but here's what I build for people. The slot for the winger is a sliding pullout for access to things way up on the front. I put locks on all the drawers. All drawers are lined at the bottom with indoor/outdoor carpeting. The high section on the right side was to accommodate a water tank and pump.










BHB


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Mary, that is a cool set up. A drawer system like that would be just what I need for my minivan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

scully said:


> This is the box I just built for my truck. The slots on the right are for my GU SOG launchers. It works good and saved me alot of money.


I like it.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

scully said:


> This is the box I just built for my truck. The slots on the right are for my GU SOG launchers. It works good and saved me alot of money.


What is the material? Is it painted plywood or MDF or...? Just curious. Always looking at different things that I can incorporate in my own boxes.

BHB


----------



## WaterDogRem (Mar 13, 2009)

mtgreenheads said:


> I asked the folks in Home Depot for puck board, and they looked at me like I was nuts! Any suggestions?


Believe what is being called "puck board" is High density polyethylene board.

Nice storage box. Also good ideas/suggestions from all. I've been kicking around designing a box from my truck and its good to hear other's ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I believe puck board and HDPE are the same thing. When I googled puck board I get lots of hits for Alberta. Guess it is a Canadian thing! 

I did find this on http://www.northernplastic.com/index.php?p=material_cross_reference, not sure if it will come through here:

*Products:*
Northex™ - HDPE 
Marine Board, Arena Board, Staple Discs, Multi Track, Envirocap 

*Trade names:*
Symsheet®, Boatboard®, Starboard®, Colorboard®, Polycarve, Resinol®, Ripolen, Spartec, Densitec, Sanalite, Tuff Sheet / Puck Board 

*Applications:*
Cutting boards, swim grids, arena liners, silo liners, chemical tanks, signs, boat parts, barn wall liners, storage bins 

Not sure if this helps, but it gives some names. Do you have a "plastics" place near you? I used a 1/4 inch sheet. Still thrilled with my storage box. Doesn't take much to please me. ;-)

Mary


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures, folks. Impressive! Any ideas for those of us who have Bumper Boys and not wingers?

TIA.


----------



## nwnick (Jan 19, 2014)

*Nice set up !*



BHB said:


> I've posted this before but here's what I build for people. The slot for the winger is a sliding pullout for access to things way up on the front. I put locks on all the drawers. All drawers are lined at the bottom with indoor/outdoor carpeting. The high section on the right side was to accommodate a water tank and pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to PM but I just came across this picture while doing a Google search for drawer units. I see this is a older post hopefully this message gets thru ?
If you still build these please contact me @ [email protected]. I'd like to talk to you about getting one

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Someone built a storage box that goes in the back seat of a truck when you take back seats out. Can you post with spec


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I custom built these for the extended cab portion of a Chevy diesel 2500.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Includes a storage area for CD,s DVD,s Books on Tape.also holds Ecollar transmitters. ect (ledge along the front.)
Also, a Hidden compartment, for valuables.

There is a door hinged in the top, that allows access to storage for a shotgun or two..
Drawers are Full extension, steel on steel ball bearing glides. Drawer pattern same on other side of Cab.

all made from Red Oak veneered Ply, with a Spar urethane finish.

The owner places a pad on top of the unit for a truck dog to ride on.

Gooser


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about. Need to have one made for the rear of my tacoma. It won't be as big but will be useful and probably give me more space. Can you give me more information about it measurements etc. It is really nice


----------

